# Job Opportunities



## pbadola (Aug 6, 2017)

Hey , i am a student from India moving to Adelaide.Can someone please guide me about short term courses that i can do from India itself inorder to get a decent paying part-time job in Adelaide


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

pbadola said:


> Hey , i am a student from India moving to Adelaide.Can someone please guide me about short term courses that i can do from India itself inorder to get a decent paying part-time job in Adelaide


It depends on what you are studying and what experience you already have, so you can build on that.

And to check demand, you can have a look at the main job search sites within Adelaide.... etc.

You might want to check if in SA they accept certain online certificates like RSA (Responsible serving of Alcohol) .... that's if that's an area you would like to work in.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

It depend of your experience, the job, and maybe the chance


----------

